# car insurance quote from insure.ie



## denise1234 (6 Apr 2008)

Hi, Car and house insurance up for renewal this month and got quote from Eagle Star for both. 
Then checked insure.ie and house insurance roughly same but €100 less for car. Problem with car insurance quote with them is that from what I could see there was no way of knowing what company quote was from. Benefits etc listed but quotations listed as numbers. Does anyone know if any way of checking which company gave which qoute so can try and get both house and car with one company,


----------



## LDFerguson (6 Apr 2008)

If insure.ie are cheaper than other quotes you've obtained, why would it matter if both car and house are with the same company?

Have you asked insure.ie which company the quote is underwritten by?


----------



## aoc (9 Apr 2008)

try bestquote.ie, they actually seem to be more competitive than insure.ie


----------



## ailbhe (9 Apr 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> If insure.ie are cheaper than other quotes you've obtained, why would it matter if both car and house are with the same company?
> 
> Have you asked insure.ie which company the quote is underwritten by?


 

Eagle Star will give a discount on the house if you have the car with them too.So cancel te car and your house will probably go up. Ring Eagle Star and tell them you have a better quote. They will probably match it.


----------



## bacchus (9 Apr 2008)

What's best for you may not be best for me...
From my experience, the "best" (as in cover level for price) insurers hugely depends on your personal details & car spec.

In my case... FBD was best for one car, AA (underwritter Eagle Star from memory) was best for my second car.

It is worth it to spend few hours over the phone and play quotes against each others..
Happy hunting.


----------



## cleatus (31 Jul 2008)

try www.easyquote.ie. think they are a broker. i got a good quote from them and insure.ie are a broker also i think. they prob dont tell you who it is with in case you try to go direct but ask anyway.


----------

